# ★★BINCH the best paid service ever + FREE TIPS EVERYDAY★★



## kingkong tips (Jan 5, 2015)

Many punters look for the best verified tipsters.
 We buy them all to get stable profit in long term.
 Their price is high for most of the people, so we did this group to make it lower.
 We will not buy useless tips, also you will get a chance to recommend tipsters.

※If you are interesting in our service or want to know tipster list, 
 please visit our facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip


----------



## kingkong tips (Jan 6, 2015)

Our current tipster's list (06.01.2015 updated)

1. (eurobaskettips - basketball)
http://www.eurobaskettips.eu/

2.(Betrush - komso)
http://www.betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=2208

3. (Betadvisor - Andreas Kloft)
http://www.betadvisor.com/tipsters/rugby/andreas-kloft

4. (euro-inside - soccer)TEST
http://www.euro-inside.com/

5. (soccerprofit - soccer) 
http://www.soccerprofit.ru/


----------



## Blogabet (Mar 20, 2017)

You have missed Blogabet. We are the leaders in sports betting and it would be great if you check out our website!


----------

